# Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern



## mein-garten-online (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nach einer längeren Pause  meld ich mich wieder zurück und hab auch leider gleich ein Problem. 
Im vorletzten Jahr legte ich meinen ersten Teich an, im letzten Jahr wurde ich vom Koi Fieber gepackt und wollte einen 2. an anderer Stelle anlegen. Hab auch schon Filter und einiges mehr besorgt und kräftig angefangen zu buddeln.
Leider wurde meine Planung von einem Wohnungsbrannt mitte des letzten Jahr zu nichte gemacht. Mangels Zeit und Stress wegen dem Brand und Versicherung usw. konnte ich nicht weiter machen und hatte ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust mehr, verwarf den kompletten Plan und wollte bei meinem kleinen Teich bleiben. Dummerweise habe ich den Filter usw. über dann über Winter verkauft.
Duch einen dummen Zufall bin ich jetzt zu ein paar Kois eines Kollegen gekommen, der ungeplant ausziehen mußte und seine Kois nicht seiner Ex Frau überlassen wollte..... (die konnt die Kois nie so richtig ab und hät sie wahrscheinlich....:evil)
Kurz gesagt die Kois sitzen seit gestern Notdürftig in meinem viel zu kleinen Teich und wenn ich sie so sehe... muss man sie einfach gern haben  und so hab ich beschlossen sie zu übernehmen und meinen kleinen Teich schnellst möglich Koi gerecht um zu bauen. Die Planung hab ich gestern in einer schlaflosen Nacht so weit zu Papier gebracht. Ich hab auch schon ein Planschbecken bestellt mit ca. 2500 Liter Fassungsvermögen in das die Kois während des Umbaus einziehen sollen. Ich wollte das Teichwasser dann umpumpen und meinen vorhandenen Filter (ist schon eingelaufen) anschließen.
Muss ich da auf irgend etwas besonderes achten wenn ich die kois in dem Becken hältern will ohne ihnen zu schaden???
Der Teich soll im übrigen komplett abgegraben werden auf 1,50m, teilweise 1,80m mit Boderablauf und noch etwas größer wie jetzt. Er wird später also minimum 20000 Liter Wasser haben. Zusätzlich ist ein Pflanzfilter ca. 2x3 m geplant und davor natürlich ein passender Filter. Für eure Hilfe wär ich echt dankbar  (werd euch auch mit Bilder versorgen wenn´s so weit ist .

Viele Grüße!


----------



## rainthanner (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo, 

bis jetzt liest sich dein Plan noch ganz gut. 


Das Planschbecken solltest du filtern und mit einem Laubschutznetz abdecken, damit dir keiner der Fischlein rausspringt. 
Evtl. anfangs das Wasser leicht aufsalzen. 
Alle 3 - 4 Tage 1/3 Wasser wechseln. 


Viel Spaß beim Teichbau. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## mein-garten-online (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo rainthanner,
danke für die schnelle Info´s .
Das mit dem Salz hab ich schon mal gelesen, ist glaub gegen __ Parasiten und zur Entspannung der Koi???
Muss ich das Salz vor den kois ins Wasser geben und auflösen oder ist das egal?
Wie muss ich es dosieren?

Soll ich noch zusätzlich Sauerstoff über einen Sprudler oder ??? einbringen?

Danke und noch allen einen schönen Sonntag!

Gruß
Arno


----------



## rainthanner (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo, 

das Salz beugt in solchen Fällen einer Parasitenvermehrung vor und entspannt die Fische ein wenig. 
2gr/l (= 2kg/m³) sollte reichen.  

Natürlich über eine Membranpumpe belüften und den Filterrücklauf so einrichten, dass das Wasser reichlich Oberflächenbewegung hat. 

Bei dem geplant, geringen Besatz des Übergangsbeckens ist alles halb so wild. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## mein-garten-online (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo,

da weiß ich vorerst bescheid.
Der Besatz wäre 4 größere kois c. 40-50, 2 kleinere so 30cm und 3 kleine 20-25cm. Das Becken ist 2,60x1,60x0,65 und fasst 2300 Liter.
Hoffe dass das vorerst ok ist.

Kann ich normal füttern oder eher etwas weniger?
Kann mir jemand eine Belüftungspumpe empfehlen, am Besten eine die ich später auch im Teich verwenden kann?


----------



## mein-garten-online (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

hallo @ all!

Hab heute den Pool für die Fische bekommen, jetzt aber im Net gelesen dass die Dinger Weichmacher ans Wasser abgeben können :?, was schädlich für die Fische wäre???
Bin mir im Moment etwas unsicher, wollt sie morgen eigentlich umziehen.
Könnt zwar die alte Teichfolie ins Becken hauen, aber da kann ich das Teichwasser nicht umpumpen und in dem Becken verwenden??? Hat da jemand erfahrung gemacht???

Danke und gruß!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Wie lange solls denn dauern ? Also Endlos würde ich die Fische nicht in dem Becken halten wollen


----------



## mein-garten-online (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

endlos solls natürlich nicht werden  aber denke werd schon so 3-4 Wochen brauchen, muß alles nach der Arbeit machen.


----------



## rainthanner (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Das mit den Weichmachern stimmt. Kannst auch riechen. 
Zur Not könntest du vor dem Befüllen eine einfache Baufolie reinlegen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## mein-garten-online (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

ah, das wär ne idee hab hier noch so was liegen, oder hab mir eben schon gedacht so ne 0.5er baumarktfolie.


----------



## rainthanner (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Richtig - die 0,5er wäre noch sicherer und die paar m³ kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## tattoo_hh (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

eventuell auch ein wenig beschatten, wird schnell heiss in den flachen becken...
aber wie gesagt: ganz wichtig das netz.


----------



## mein-garten-online (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

stell es unter meinen Pavillon, da sitz ich normal. Hab dann eh keine Zeit mehr zum sitzen, ....muß ja meinem Lieblingshobby nachgehen und buddeln .

Darf ich da weiter füttern oder lieber einstellen???


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo,

wenn gefiltert wird, kannst Du natürlich auch maßvoll füttern. 

Was sollten die Koi-Händler mit ihren Fischen in den relativ kleinen Hälterungsbecken machen? Die müssen ja auch füttern.


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

hallo

so sah es bei mir noch bis letzten sonntag aus.

mein geplanter teichumbau ist endlich fertig.

hat mit dem pool super geklappt - bis ....das zwei meiner damen

im pool abgelaicht haben.

dadurch waren die wasserwerte natürlich im ar.... ! 

aber jetzt paddeln alle wohlbehalten in ihrem neuen teich mit

mehr tiefe und volumen.

bilder vom umbau kommen auch noch.

gruß lothar


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

achso hier das foto


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Dein neuer Teich ist doch Super


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Is klar....er nun wieder


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Los jetzt,
her mit den Bildern


----------



## Jogibärle (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Sieht schön aus wie ein kleines Paradis, Malediven oder so


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

hallo

na gut - hier schon mal ein paar vorab.:smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Sehr schön 
Was hast du mit der Folie vor ? So lassen oder noch verstecken ?


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo Uwe

Die Folie wird noch versteckt.

Zwei Drittel der Umrandung wird aus Holz ( Bankirai )

Der Rest Pflanzen und große Lavasteine . ( die hole ich immer

direkt aus der Eifel )

Dann noch viele verschiedene Lichtquellen etc.

Na ja ist noch etwas< Arbeit .

Gruß Lothar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Wie ? Licht ? Im Teich ?

Um gottes willen :crazy


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Neiiiiiin kein Licht im Teich 

Nur viel verschiedene Lichtquellen die den Teich stimmungsvoll

ausleuchten.

Wenn fertig ... dann Bilder ....dann du verstehen OK :smoki

Gruß Lothar


----------



## mein-garten-online (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Moin,
bei mir ging´s heut auch weiter die Kois sitzen in der Wanne .
Die Idee mit der 0,5er Teichfolie hab ich umgesetzt, war auch gut so. Das neue Becken stank wie die Pest . Wasser wurde umgepumpt, der Filter läuft. Ein Netz hab ich auch drüber.
Der alte Teich ist größtenteils auch ausgeschlachtet :evil. Morgen kommt der Rest Wasser raus und dann fängt die Puddlerei wieder an .


----------



## mein-garten-online (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo, brauche dringend eure Hilfe.
Hab heute bei 2 meiner Kois beobachtet, dass sie sich etwas komisch verhalten. Sie schwimmen irgentwie seitlich und dann steil nach oben. Weiß nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll. Bekomm das Nitrit nicht in richtig in den Griff, trotz ww. Kann es daher kommen?
Danke!


----------



## Dodi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo,

ja, das kann vom zu hohen Nitritwert kommen.

Unter diesen Umständen würde ich das Füttern erst einmal einstellen und jeden Tag WW machen, bis die Werte wieder o.k. sind.

Wie sieht es mit Sauerstoff und Wassertemperatur aus?


----------



## ferryboxen (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hallo

Ich hatte Filterbakterien verwendet.

Abbau von Ammoniak und Nitrit innerhalb von 24 Stunden.

Hat bei mir auf jeden Fall funktioniert.

Bei mir hatten auch noch die Koi abgelaicht und das Wasser war kurz vorm

kippen.

Aber letztendlich habe ich die Wasserwerte in den Griff bekommen.

Auch hatte ich den Pool schon lange vorher aufgebaut und mit Teichwasser

gefüllt. So konnte auch der neue Pool ausgasen.

Der Filter für den Pool war auch schon eingefahren.

Gruß Lothar


----------



## mein-garten-online (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi Teich bau / Kois wie hältern*

Hab heut wieder ca.50% ww gemacht und fütterung vorerst mal eingestellt. Der Nitit wert ist auf 0,2 runter. Mein Filter war auch eingelaufen, aber denke er ist zu klein. Hab mir überlegt,hab noch ein 300 liter fass da stehen, könnt ich doch noch zusätzlich als filter umbauen. Sicher ist sicher, wird zwar etwas dauern bis sich die Bakies ansammeln, aber ok. Nur wie soll ich das bauen? Dachte vom Biotec Auslauf in das Fass nachunten  und oben zurück in den Teich. Füllung mit Japanmatten/helix??? Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
Filterbakies werd ich gleich heut besorgen!
Soll ich evtl. auch die Pumpe drosseln, die läuft mit 6000 L im Moment durch den Filter???
Danke!


----------

